# FATHER AND SON



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Dan Stein and His dad Jay were heading back home to Austin Texas and wanted to stop off in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:State><st1lace>Louisiana</st1lace></st1:State> to sample the fishing and boy were they glad they did. The had a great day on the water catching their limit of nice speckled trout along with some slot sized reds and some big bull reds caught and released. Jay and Dan could note believe the quality of our fishery and said it was the best they had ever experienced. It was a pleasure to show them a good time hear in Hopedale <st1:State><st1lace>Louisiana</st1lace></st1:State>. Dan said they will be back for sure.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTUIRES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.RatherBe-Fishing.com


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Forgot to attached the photo.


----------

